# Per PHP .htaccess User auslesen



## ronin (16. Februar 2003)

Hallöchen.



Ich möchte mit PHP den User auslesen, der sich per PHP eingeloggt hat. Ich habe also mein .htaccess Script welches ein Verzeichnis schützt. Wenn sich jemand mit den Login-Daten einloggt, möchte ich mittels PHP wissen, welcher User das gerade ist.

Vielen Danke für Tipps und Hinweise.  Die Suche hat übrigens nix ergeben.


Grüße, Ronin


----------



## JohannesR (16. Februar 2003)

Wenn du es per header(); machst, kannst du $PHP_AUTH_USER nutzen, ka ob das .htaccess auch nutzt ... denke ehr nicht


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. Februar 2003)

> Ich möchte mit PHP den User auslesen, der sich per PHP eingeloggt hat. Ich habe also mein .htaccess Script welches ein Verzeichnis schützt. Wenn sich jemand mit den Login-Daten einloggt, möchte ich mittels PHP wissen, welcher User das gerade ist.



Wie ist das Verzeichnis geschützt, mit php ODER per .htaccess?

.htaccess wird vom Server verwaltet, nicht von PHP

Wenn sich jemand über .htaccess einloggt, hast Du mit normalen PHP-Bordmitteln keine Chance zu sehen wer sich überhaupt eingeloggt hat (sondern über Server-Log).

Oder wie meinst Du das jetzt genau?

Es gibt die Möglichkeit PHP als "Client" zwischenzuschalten, schon klar. Aber wenn es das wäre, dürfte es kein Problem sein den User gleich beim Einloggen zu "loggen".

Irgendwie kann ich nicht ganz folgen :-(


----------



## ronin (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Wie ist das Verzeichnis geschützt, mit php ODER per .htaccess?
> 
> .htaccess wird vom Server verwaltet, nicht von PHP
> *




Es ist per .htaccess geschützt.
Da beides (php unf htaccess) vom Server verwaltet wird, dachte ich es gäbe eine Möglichkeit auf die Daten von htaccess zuzugreifen. Technisch müßte das auch sicher machbar sein, da es einige kommerzielle Programme gibt die auf einer solchen Basis beruhen, wie z.B. Pennywize.

Hat jemand eine Idee?


Danke und Grüße, Ronin


----------



## Nils Hitze (21. Februar 2003)

*lies*

die Datei mit PHP aus, und durchsuche
sie mit RegEx (also Regulären Ausdrücken)
nach den Zeilen die du brauchst.

Jona


----------



## ronin (21. Februar 2003)

*Re: lies*



> _Original geschrieben von Jonathan _
> *die Datei mit PHP aus, und durchsuche
> sie mit RegEx (also Regulären Ausdrücken)
> nach den Zeilen die du brauchst.*




Nützt doch nix.
Ich will nicht die User haben, die sich einloggen KÖNNTEN, sondern diejenigen die sich gerade eingeloggt haben!


----------



## Lupidor (21. Februar 2003)

also mit


```
echo "User = ", $HTTP_SERVER_VARS['REMOTE_USER']
```

kannst du den Usernamen auf die Seite bringen.

Ich bastel gerade an einer Admin-Seite herum, dafür benötige ich die User und Passwort eingabe der .htaccess Datei. Die User-Überprüfung funktioniert ja nun, aber weiß jemand vielleicht wie ich an das Passwort herankomme?

gruß

Lupidor


----------



## gruener-fuchs (30. März 2007)

Der Beitrag ist zwar schon Uralt, aber die Antwort ist folgende:
Den momentanen User bekommst du mit $_SERVER['PHP_AUTH_USER'] und das Passwort mit $_SERVER['PHP_AUTH_PW']


----------

